# Any Dart frog vendors at the 3/20/2021 Gettysburg show?



## MarkBlanchard13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Any Dart frog vendors at the 3/20/2021 Gettysburg show or breeders in the Harrisburg PA area?


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

At the last Gettysburg show the only vendor I saw selling captive bred darts was Shore Thing Exotics. He had mostly leucs. A couple people were selling blue jean imports. Last Saturday in Carlisle, Black Jungle showed up unexpectedly to the Mid Atlantic Reptile Show. I loaded up on Indo drift wood and a few plants. I also bought a 24x18x24 exo terra from them. They had a large selection of darts available, but I don't know if that means they will be at the Gettysburg show. I believe on the website they post vendor lists that you can check out.


----------

